# nave industrial



## Zoé Brillante

Hi, I need help in the translation of this terminology: nave industrial. Thanks.


----------



## Almejillo

nave industrial= industrial bay

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bula

*I*ndustrial building?


----------



## Titi Hilda

industrial bay


----------



## Zoé Brillante

Thanks everybody for your help.


----------



## jónico

Any other ideas? 
I'm not sure about using "_industrial bay_" for *nave industrial* in some contexts, mostly because I've never heard that term commonly used before, nor have my workmates nor my family (and my sister's an architect, too). Here in Spain, everyone knows what a *nave industrial* is. I'm sure _industrial bay_ is correct, but I can't even remember what we called those light industrial buildings on the outskirts of town that could be used as warehouses, maybe a furniture maker in one, a car mechanic's in another, another may have a bar and restaurant in it, another may sell leather jackets and carpets...like a strip mall for light industry.
As an aside, in movies, the character in New York often lives in a *nave* (_warehouse_ or _factory?_) reconverted into an apartment (what we call a _loft_--not what people mean in Spain by "se vende *loft*".
Sorry for bringing this up so late, but I find it interesting and I never know how to translate it well.


----------



## kuckunniwi

jónico said:


> Any other ideas?
> I'm not sure about using "_industrial bay_" for *nave industrial* in some contexts, mostly because I've never heard that term commonly used before, nor have my workmates nor my family (and my sister's an architect, too). Here in Spain, everyone knows what a *nave industrial* is. I'm sure _industrial bay_ is correct, but I can't even remember what we called those light industrial buildings on the outskirts of town that could be used as warehouses, maybe a furniture maker in one, a car mechanic's in another, another may have a bar and restaurant in it, another may sell leather jackets and carpets...like a strip mall for light industry.
> As an aside, in movies, the character in New York often lives in a *nave* (_warehouse_ or _factory?_) reconverted into an apartment (what we call a _loft_--not what people mean in Spain by "se vende *loft*".
> Sorry for bringing this up so late, but I find it interesting and I never know how to translate it well.



I liked your reply, jónico. Your approach to the issue is the kind that results in accurate, comprehensive translations (all the undertones and nuances that so often get lost in translation...sorry, no cliché humour intended). As you said_, _I also see _Nave industrial_ as a common, non-specific word in Spanish, that can refer to a variety of things, all encompassed in the more general term _nave industrial_. It can contain a warehouse, a factory, a manufacturing plant, or simply be the undefined remnants of any of the above (_una nave insutrial abandonada_).

_Industrial bay_ sounds much more technical/register-specific, and I wouldn't exactly say it's a common-use word in English. (_Look at all those abandoned insutrial bays, dear. Those must be the remainders of the 21st century's first great depression..._) I'd probably stick to a broader and simpler term. My suggestion is the non-specific "*industrial building*". 

Perhaps it's a cultural thing. Whereas in Spanish we have a wikipedia entry for nave industrial, in English, under the Industrial Revolution,* factories* are the only reference to the new-born constructions of the era...Perhaps, where the English speakers centre on the specific function/activity (factory, warehouse...) the Spanish encompass all industry-related buildings within a more general term (who cares what purpose it serves, it's a place where indutrial activity of some sort takes place...)


----------



## Der Kaiser

kuckunniwi said:


> I liked your reply, jónico. Your approach to the issue is the kind that results in accurate, comprehensive translations (all the undertones and nuances that so often get lost in translation...sorry, no cliché humour intended). As you said_, _I also see _Nave industrial_ as a common, non-specific word in Spanish, that can refer to a variety of things, all encompassed in the more general term _nave industrial_. It can contain a warehouse, a factory, a manufacturing plant, or simply be the undefined remnants of any of the above (_una nave insutrial abandonada_).
> 
> _Industrial bay_ sounds much more technical/register-specific, and I wouldn't exactly say it's a common-use word in English. (_Look at all those abandoned insutrial bays, dear. Those must be the remainders of the 21st century's first great depression..._) I'd probably stick to a broader and simpler term. My suggestion is the non-specific "*industrial building*".
> 
> Perhaps it's a cultural thing. Whereas in Spanish we have a wikipedia entry for Nave Industrial, in English, under the Industrial Revolution,* factories* are the only reference to the new-born constructions of the era...Perhaps, where the English speakers centre on the specific function/activity (factory, warehouse...) the Spanish encompass all industry-related buildings within a more general term (who cares what purpose it serves, it's a place where indutrial activity of some sort takes place...)



If you're referring to the type of buildings that usually make up a _Polígono Industrial_ in Spain (aside from Warehouses), in British English we would probably call those "workshops". Too small to be a factory, but with a clear industrial purpose.


----------



## Titi Hilda

Hi Guys:

I happen to be a realtor.

Around here, buildings that could be used for different activities are called "mix (or mixed) use."

They are defined as such by the local government.

Hope this helps

Titi


----------



## jónico

I think you're right, Kuckunniwi: the general register term *nave industrial* seems to have no overall equivalent in English. We either have to go to a specific technical/professional jargon register (real estate's _*mixed use building*_ as per Tita Hilda) or to a word with a more limited, specific meaning based on the activity undertaken in the building: Der Kaiser's _*workshop*_ wouldn't really apply to a _*nave*_ being used for selling (not making) Oriental carpets in bulk, or for the cavernous seafood restaurant in the nave next to it. Or the one that sells 12,000 different lighting fixtures.
Interesting observation that the Spanish wiki has an entry for *nave industrial* but the English wiki does not.
So what's the best (or maybe, the least bad) way to translate nave industrial when the original text offers no clue about its specific use?


----------



## Der Kaiser

jónico said:


> I think you're right, Kuckunniwi: the general register term *nave industrial* seems to have no overall equivalent in English. We either have to go to a specific technical/professional jargon register (real estate's _*mixed use building*_ as per Tita Hilda) or to a word with a more limited, specific meaning based on the activity undertaken in the building: Der Kaiser's _*workshop*_ wouldn't really apply to a _*nave*_ being used for selling (not making) Oriental carpets in bulk, or for the cavernous seafood restaurant in the nave next to it. Or the one that sells 12,000 different lighting fixtures.
> Interesting observation that the Spanish wiki has an entry for *nave industrial* but the English wiki does not.
> So what's the best (or maybe, the least bad) way to translate nave industrial when the original text offers no clue about its specific use?



Perhaps simply "Industrial Unit", if no specific purpose is given for the building. This is how i've seen vacant buildings of this type advertised in the UK - e.g. "Warehouses and Industrial Units available for lease, enquire within". In this sense the building's purpose is not specified, as it is being advertised simply as a vacant space for Industrial use.


----------



## jónico

Thanks, Der Kaiser (or is it Schönen Dank, Herr Kaiser" hahaha). I'll go for *industrial unit* as the most generic, least jargon-y option we have here.


----------



## Gabriel

And it took you more than one year to decide!!!????


----------



## jónico

Yeah but I've been thinking about it *really hard *hahaha


----------



## tinolat

I think what you're looking for is "Industrial Structure" or "Industrial Facility"...


----------



## billinrio1

I think that an appropriate, sufficiently vague term, would be "industrial space"


----------

